#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Legalizar provedor com link dedicado pequeno

## marcelorodrigues

Pessoal eu estou querendo legalizar meu provedor, pelo que eu percebi a maior dificuldade financeiramente é o link dedicado.
Pois é muito caro, aqui sai R$ 100,00 o MB.
Como não tenho muitos clientes não tenho condições de pagar um link alto.
É possível eu comprar um Link dedicado de 2MB apenas para legalizar o provedor por enquanto, e deixar meu outro link para ir segurando até eu aumentar o dedicado? Como é a posição da Anatel.

----------


## pauloh

> Pessoal eu estou querendo legalizar meu provedor, pelo que eu percebi a maior dificuldade financeiramente é o link dedicado.
> Pois é muito caro, aqui sai R$ 100,00 o MB.
> Como não tenho muitos clientes não tenho condições de pagar um link alto.
> É possível eu comprar um Link dedicado de 2MB apenas para legalizar o provedor por enquanto, e deixar meu outro link para ir segurando até eu aumentar o dedicado? Como é a posição da Anatel.


esse valor não é somente para adquirir uma quantidade mínima, tipo uns 20Mb? Digo isso porque aqui é assim.

----------


## rubem

A Anatel quer contrato de compra de link, qualquer descrição que não seja ADSL ou que dê a entender que é link pra usuario final. Deve ser contrato/fatura de alguém com SCM (Com operadoras grandes é tranquilo, o problema é ter um boleto qualquer de algo tipo "XYZ-fundo-de-quintal-Net" (Comprar link de concorrente), fiscal me disse que quando tem só boleto simples pedem que o provedor se vire com cópia de contrato e da SCM do provedor da conexão dedicada, e de quebra vão visitar esse "vendedor de link" desconhecido (Aqui com xdsl/vdsl eles visitam a Oi pra fotografar a saída pro provedor sendo fiscalizado, e DEPOIS vão no provedor).

Essa parte é simples, você mostra as faturas recentes da operadora ou contrato (Se ainda não tiver 30d, por exemplo), o equipamento de recepção e pronto, eles não saem verificando tamanho de link ou algo assim, se sua descrição bateu com a do técnico da operadora que apresentou a saída de link da operadora (Caso isso tenha sido consultado antes) tá tudo ok.

Se você tiver link de 2Mbps e vender 20 planos de 1Mbps os fiscais não tem o que fazer, no maximo reclamar com você (Ou achar pelo em ovo, procurar até achar algum problema noutra parte), não tem nenhuma métrica legal "link dedicado x planos vendidos" pra aplicar nessa hora. Mas na vistoria inicial (SCM ou algo tipo parceria/socidedade) não vai ter muito cliente com contrato, isso só vai ser mais perguntado em fiscalização futura (pós-licenciamento finalizado).

(E eu reclamando de R$ 2700 por 2Mbps, sem possibilidade de link maior pra baratear oferta)

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

pago 110,00 no mega, tenho 10 megas dedicado

----------


## marcelorodrigues

Com seus 10 megas ta segurando quantos clientes amigo?

----------


## JulianoP

Geralmente é 1 x 10, ou seja, 10 Mb fazem 100 clientes de 1 Mb.

----------


## SanchezMT

Entaum @*rubem* link aqui no MT é uma facada! a GVT estava fzndo levantamento p trazer a fibra na minha região p vender link half empresarial.. r$1/Mega.. encomendamos 2GB. mas é somente pro ano q vem! link da oi e embratel mto caro! 

essa conta de 1/10 está certa???

----------


## rubem

Mas quem tá representando a GVT em MT não eram os enrolados da ex-VSP? Ao menos foi o que me disseram, GVT chegando em CBA via rede da Embratel, com a VSP distribuindo (Ou dizendo que vai distribuir mas nunca atende ninguém a mais de alguns quilometros, e ouço isso desde 2012, "ano que vem", mas nunca falei com ninguém da VSP, só com quem tentou comprar link grande da GVT e teve que falar com a VSP).


Sobre 1:10, isso depende do consumo dos usuarios, se tiver muita senhorinha e muito roceiro como cliente dá pra chegar facil em 1:15. Se for muito adolescente ou muita gente com costume de assistir video online sei lá se dá pra 1:6.

Eu mantinha tinha 1:15, negando cliente aos montes por falta de link, negando ainda mais pra gente nova, usuario de menos de 30 anos sempre incomodava demais, nem sempre reclamando de internet lenta, mas cheios de adwares em smartphone e notebook, daqueles que hora que liga o wifi do smartphone o notebook fica sem internet, de tanto consumo no smartphone. Ou então eles sabem que tem algo errado no notebook, mas não mechem, continuam sofrendo em silencio (Porque sabem que tem culpa no cartório) mas com isso acabam consumindo demais, leva 5 minutos pra abrir o Facebook, eles sabem que é culpa deles, mas eles ficam os 5 minutos esperando, são 5 minutos de toda a banda do plano sendo consumida, e só 1% disso é rumo ao facebook. Então OU eles pegam adware e reclamam da internet, ou eles pegam adware mas não reclamam nem removem, e sofrem em silêncio enquanto o micro consome o seu dedicado com lixo e não com navegação.

----------


## SanchezMT

realmente tem usuários q é inconveniente msm..e outros sofrem calados. algs clientes é certo: toda vez q vou na casa deles dar uma olhada no pc ou note, tem os benditos pacote de idiomas da microsoft, baidu, e etc..só porcaria..que atrasam processamento e consomem banda..parece q a tendencia desse tipo de cliente é aumentar. 
Qto ao link da GVT foi meu sócio q ficou sabendo q o consultor estava por aqui e procurou entrar em contato. Esperemos que seje verdade! engraçado, as teles nao se importam em crescer no Estado, ficam só em Cuiabá, V. grande e Rondonopolis.. em sinop mesmo, cidade q cresce 10% ao ano.. Oi nao consegue acompanhar. vai entender e na falta de concorrencia nós q paga o preço com link alto e consequentemente oferecendo planos baixos, sendo q a tendência é cada vez consumir mais..

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

to segurando 80 clientes com velocidade de dois megas cada

----------


## marcelorodrigues

> to segurando 80 clientes com velocidade de dois megas cada


Mas se 10 clientes usarem os 2 megas já ultrapassa a banda do link que no é 10mb eu não compreendo isso.

----------


## FabricioViana

Para tirar SCM não precisa enviar nada de link dedicado no projeto, ou seja, para requerer a outorga não é exigido comprovação de link dedicado ok?

Abraços
Fabricio
www.vianatel.com.br

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

tenho 80 clientes, geralmente tem uns 15 online, e desses 15 que estão online, eles não usam os 2 megas constantemente, é assim que funciona.

----------


## ConsultLinkFull

O Link Dedicado Half Duplex, com todo o serviço agregado, oferecido pela VNT está com preço de tabela sem projeto de entrega e ou negociação por pacotes saindo 5 MB a R$1.500,00. 
Lembrando que o preço pode variar dependendo do local da entrega e a forma de parceria feita (Altas Demandas Ex: Provedores, AS).

A VNT cobre do teleporto no Rio de Janeiro a Campos - RJ. Estando em expansão com seu Backbonner até Belo Horizonte - MG

Estou a disposição para esclarecer dívidas sobre esse tipo de serviço.

----------


## Mveletronicos

Eu sou novo nesse negócio ..e pra quantos cliente 10 megas suporta

----------


## Mveletronicos

Amigo esses 1500 mensal

----------


## Mveletronicos

Cada um desses 80 cliente vc vende 2mgs

----------


## SanchezMT

Consumo mudou mto hj em dia, máximo 5x1, e olha lá. Link continua caro, 70 reais o mega aqui

----------


## lleonardo

Se não me engano, não é necessário informar quantidade de link, com quem pega, etc, ao retirar SCM. Pedem informações sobre link e redundância ao tirar ASN. Meu sonho colocar pelo menos 5x1 aqui. Horário de pico aqui é quase 1Mb por cliente. Fica quase 1x1.

----------


## SanchezMT

Tem provedor gde trabalhando com adsl, p render. Visto q o consumo só tende aumentar. Cliente não se saber se link eh dedicado ou não, contando q funcione! Em horário de pico qse 1x1 msm kkk

----------


## LuisDelalibera

> Tem provedor gde trabalhando com adsl, p render. Visto q o consumo só tende aumentar. Cliente não se saber se link eh dedicado ou não, contando q funcione! Em horário de pico qse 1x1 msm kkk


Problema do adsl é a irregularidade. IP único, se teu cliente fizer merda, ser pedófilo ou cometer qualquer crime na internet, o culpado é você! Você responde pelo crime!
Com licença na Anatel e link IP, você se protege, além de garantir a qualidade.

----------


## jcastrocrg

SE quer legalizar seu provedor tenho link dedicado para transporte por tunel... O que regulariza o que a Anatel quer!!

Meu Telefone (12) 981228189 - João Castro

----------

